# The Ten Commandments - Texas Style



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

THE TEN COMMANDMENTS - TEXAS STYLE

People here in Texas have trouble with all those shalls and shall nots
in the Ten Commandments. Folks here just aren't used to talking in those
terms. So, some folks out in west Texas got together and translated the
"King James" version into "King Ranch" version: Ten Commandments, cowboy
style. Cowboy's Ten Commandments posted on the wall at Cross Trails
Church in Fairlie, Texas.

(1) Just one God.
(2) Honor yer Ma & Pa.
(3) No telling tales or gossipin'.
(4) Git yourself to Sunday meeting.
(5) Put nothin' before God.
(6) No foolin' around with another fellow's gal.
(7) No killin'.
(8) Watch yer mouth.
(9) Don't take what ain't yers.
(10) Don't be hankerin' for yer buddy's stuff.

That's kinda plain 'n simple don't ya think?

No offense to anyone intended!


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Amen!!!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

You got Ten of them there, but you're missing one.

Bob Wright


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If you're talking about the (8) I think that combination is an emotion shortcut? Who knows? Or, are you talkin' about something else?


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I was thinking about the Second Commandment "Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image........."

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2006)

I don't agree with #7. If I am in Texas I definatly want to hunt one of them beautiful whitetails there. :wink:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

#7 refers to bi-pedal life forms most commonly called humans even tho some are just animals that NEEDS killin


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

10-4


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> I was thinking about the Second Commandment "Thou shalt not make unto thee any graven image........."
> 
> Bob Wright


Does this include engraven my 1911???


----------

